# new one here-have question



## BYBBQ (Nov 3, 2005)

I have been reading this forum for quite awhile and everyone seems very helpful. I've picked up many tips.
I bought a Butterball young hen turkey that weighed 11#. I read the label and it said the bird had been in 7% solution. Because of this I didn't the bird. I took the bird out of the frig and rubbed it with Safflower oil inside and out-then let it set at room temp for 30 min, then seasoned it inside and out. The smoker with water in it was at 244* when I put the bird in. I then got it up to 290* within 30 min and kept it between 290 & 302. I am cooking on a Spicewine upright. At 2 1/2 hrs the probes said the breast was 167 & thigh was 175. I thought something was wrong-so I checked the temp with a Therapen and it read 165 & 173. So I pulled and wrapped in foil and let set 1 hr. When I cut in the juice just ran out and was done perfect. Juiceyest bird I've ever done. Long winded history.   I have never had a bird get done that fast. Does the 7% solution make that much difference. I always do small birds but usually 3-3 1/2 hrs.
I know alot of you do birds all the time-thought maybe someone could shed some light on this for me. Thanks :grin:


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't do turkeys that often... some may laugh about this cause I have a turkey farm.... but last year at Thanksgiving, I did a Beer Butt turkey that got done an hour before I thought it should.  Maybe others can give you some insight.

I wouldn't question the juiciest bird you ever done.  When you foiled it and let it sit for an hour.. was that in a low oven  or just out on the counter?

Gary


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi,

I have found, too, that the brined birds cook faster. Something to do with the salt solution helping conduct the heat into the bird.

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2005)

As long as your meat gets to proper temps, you will be safe.
The timing, which we'd all like to know precisely, can change with
several different factors (atmospheric conditions, etc.)

Log it and compare notes each time you do one, and then
TELL US WHAT YOU FIND OUT!!

I'd like to see some pics of that smoker if you can.

How'd the skin turn out?


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in St. Petersburg, Fl. so this time of year temps are steady- no real highs or lows. I checked my log on the last 12 turkeys I've done. all were fresh- not frozen-- this is the first Butterball I've tried to smoke. 9 were brined-3 were not.  all were between 10.5 & 13#. Temp about average on all. used same cooking style. the 3 unbrined took 4--4 1/2 hrs. the 9 brined took 3 1/4--3 3/4 hrs.
the skin was soft but not rubbery.
I foiled and placed in dry cooler.
I think I worded my question alittle wrong. What I was trying to ask about was the solution the bird was done in. Is it the same as brining. I read about the 7% solution so I didn't brine.
I hope these links work for the pics of smoker.  clic on pic - suppose to go somewhere for full size pic. not real good at this.Thanks :grin:


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2005)

The solution is 'factory' brinning...  You just don't get to influence the flavor as much.  You could still brine with your fav recipe, just back off on the salt.


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2005)

BTW: nice looking smoker you have there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard OSD!  That is a pretty quick cook, but as long as your thermometers are accurate then you're in good shape!!  You did a very smart thing by double checking with the Nu-temp.  I put two turkeys on at the exact same time last weekend and in two hours one was at 160 and the other was at 145 in the breast.  I thought, "wow that's fast", so I pulled the probe out and re-inserted it in a different spot on the breast and it read 145*.  When dealing with poultry, it's always safe to yield on the side of caution!


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2005)

If your going to brine a solution added bird DON'T back off the salt in the brine, if you do it won't work. Brinning works by having more salt in the water than is in the bird. During the brine the salt is equalized between the brine and what is in the bird. 
Jim


----------



## zilla (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome OSD, thats a very cool rig you have there. Dont see many of those. Your turkey experience sounds great. Looking forward to hearing from you more. Now get rid of that Cowboy lump and get some good stuff!  :!: Figured I'd start you off right.  :grin:


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Spicewine pits are out of Columbia MO, Spice does nice work. He has some mobile units that very nice also.
Jim


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the great welcome and info! =D>  and for the compliments on the smoker. I love the way it cooks. Yes, itis from Mo. they build a very heavy duty pit. mine weighs in at almost 600#. Oh-zilla--I ran out of the lump I usually use and when I went to get more they were out. the man said he had 6 bags of cowboy in back and if I took all 6 bags he would give them to me for $4.25 per bag and a $2.00 store rebate coupon per bag. I thought $2.25 a bag -how bad could it be! as I was leaving he said I wouldn't like it and they weren't going to carry it anymore. Boy was he right-worst crap I have ever used.


----------



## zilla (Nov 3, 2005)

Jus Kiddin OSD, Welcome!!! :grin:


----------



## BYBBQ (Nov 4, 2005)

zilla- I know you were kidding-but I wasn't-worst crap I have ever used.
glock73110-You can't tell it from the pics but that is a stack with a gate valve to control the air flow-not gravity fed.has large firebox on the bottom.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 4, 2005)

sweet looking set up!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2005)

I could have sworn I heard someone very recently say that brining an already enhanced bird was redundant??  It may have been the voices in my head, I dunno.  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:  :loony:


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey OSD
Good ta see ya over here


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 4, 2005)

Smokehouse
If you cut back the salt you are just giving the bird a bath. You can add some flavors by brinning a solution added bird but the effect is not what you will get with a natural bird. I personelly don't brine solution added birds, may inject but mainly just rub.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Nov 4, 2005)

When I said cut back, I didn't say *none*.    If he said he had a 7% bird then yes there is still room to get more in there.  *Geez, it's all or nothing with you guys.*You can have too much salt.  I was just suggesting that he shouldn't go in with a solution that couldn't handle any more salt in it with a bird that already has salt in it.
You just have to have a higher salt  level in your solution than in the bird to get osmosis to happen.  You don't need the great Salt Lake. 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> When I said cut back, I didn't say *none*.    If he said he had a 7% bird then yes there is still room to get more in there.  *Geez, it's all or nothing with you guys.*You can have too much salt.  I was just suggesting that he shouldn't go in with a solution that couldn't handle any more salt in it with a bird that already has salt in it.
> You just have to have a higher salt  level in your solution than in the bird to get osmosis to happen.  You don't need the great Salt Lake. 8-[



Easy Tiger.....nobody is questioning you, just try to clarify.


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 4, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Smokehouse
> If you cut back the salt you are just giving the bird a bath. You can add some flavors by brinning a solution added bird but the effect is not what you will get with a natural bird. I personelly don't brine solution added birds, may inject but mainly just rub.
> Jim



I agree Jim.  Equal parts white grape juice, butter, and your favorite hot sauce, smartly injected into a bird then rubbed with a cajun seasoning of some kind, will get very good results with a solution added bird.  I used to use white wine but I found it to be a waste of good wine.  You get the same profile with the white grape juice. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 4, 2005)

I like KFC.


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 4, 2005)

Chris
Because it is a solution added bird if anything you may want to make the brine a little stronger to get the effect you are looking for. 

Didn't mean anything personel by my post.

Jim


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 4, 2005)

I add powdered aluminum foil to my brining solution. Saves having to wrap with foil when the bird is done. Really !!! 

Al


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 4, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I add powdered aluminum foil to my brining solution. Saves having to wrap with foil when the bird is done. Really !!!
> 
> Al



But it makes your teeth hurt when chewing on that bird.  :!: 
Jim


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 4, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Uncle Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:grin:


----------

